# Goodyear Red Clay Tires



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2017)

Howdy,

Anybody know of the best color match to prewar Goodyear Red Clay tires? Need a rider set.




 

Thanks
Chad


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 5, 2017)

Coker made repop b.f. goodrich silvertowns,10 years ago,or so,look identical,tiny bit narrower,but roll wonderful,too. 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2017)

Not sure Coker makes them anymore.


----------



## kreika (Apr 5, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/red-26-x-2-125-tires.105183/


http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bf-goodrich-red-26-x-2-125-tires.105182/


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 5, 2017)

I got some of the Coker re-pops, barely used, and they were very hard, dried out and wore out quick. The seller claimed he got them that way from Coker.

Anyone else have that experience?


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2017)

bairdco said:


> I got some of the Coker re-pops, barely used, and they were very hard, dried out and wore out quick. The seller claimed he got them that way from Coker.
> 
> Anyone else have that experience?




Yes.
 I bought a pair several years ago.
Only one dried out quickly. The other one
is in good condition.
Both were kept in the same location and
conditions.
Not sure why only one went bad.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2017)

Well the preferred choice was the Coker repops. But I think you guys have talked me out of them with the dried out experiences.

Thanks for the heads up
Chad


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Well the preferred choice was the Coker repops. But I think you guys have talked me out of them with the dried out experiences.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up
> Chad




I have Coker tires on my 1946 truck and
also on my '63 beetle.
It's been years with no problem.
Could have been a bad  batch on that
red tire.
Who knows!


----------



## kreika (Apr 5, 2017)

These are probably 15+ years old and have very fine cracks and don't have many miles on them. Poor rubber mix maybe?


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 5, 2017)

Ive had a,set on my late 40 b107 Autocycle for 15 years,no problem. I heartily recommend them wirh no hesitation.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 5, 2017)

This is that set.





kreika said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bf-goodrich-red-26-x-2-125-tires.105182/


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2017)

kreika said:


> Poor rubber mix maybe?




Looks like it.
Both were bought at the same time. The rubber started to fall off on the bottom tire.



Grand Tycoon is 25+ years and is in better condition.




This tire was only good for 100 years. 






Although the hub is in excellent condition!


----------

